# Direkt von NetBeans aus Applets signieren



## Rex (11. Okt 2006)

Liebe Freunde,


wie kann ich über meine NetBeans IDE mein Applet signieren lassen?


Vielen Dank!
MFG
Rex


----------



## njoerd (12. Okt 2006)

hab mir eine batch datei geschrieben und dann immer extrea gestartet


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Okt 2006)

In der FAQ liegt auch eine Bachtdatei, die das bringt.


----------

